# Prevent multiple VPN user login



## doctorzeus (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello, I am running windows 2003 server R2 with a Virtual private network which cliants can logon to from other locations, I was wondering if there was any way/the easiest way to prevent one user from being logged on twice at the same time?

Any Suggestions would be much apreciated.


----------

